# What do you think about territories?



## JeffOYB (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi all... I first posted this at alt.animals.furtrapping. Seems like a dead newsgroup.

So, here's a notion for discussion, if you like.

Does Canada assign territories to trappers?

This would be so that trappers don't run into each other or over- or 
under-trap an area due to not knowing others are there, or not there 
when they thought they were.

When I trapped as a teenager I remember being surprised a few times, 
running into other lines or having others plop lines down on top of 
mine or way too close.

I was thinking that trapper associations would be a way to avoid 
conflicts and to optimize results for an area.

If I was going to start trapping in my area again someday, for 
instance, or show my kids how, I think it would be a good idea to 
contact the local chapter of the trapper's association. They still have 
one, right?

I could see if there already was heavy pressure on the area I intended 
to cover or if maybe there was a hot area nearby that no one was 
trapping.

Basically it seems like some kind of oversight could help area trappers 
get the best results.

Young trappers could get a good help this way, too.

Let's see what folks think... JP


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

"Limit" the number of traplines available to trappers??? :eyeroll: Bad idea, but the antis would like it no doubt.

I trap strictly private property, so there's no "overlap" with other trappers (or hunters).

If you're trapping in the close proximity of another & don't "trust" him.....move somewhere else.

Contact your DNR or F&W for State Trapping contact info, or simply do a browser search.

Smitty


----------



## JeffOYB (Dec 18, 2006)

>"Limit" the number of traplines available to trappers??? 
> :eyeroll: Bad idea, but the antis would like it no doubt.

Didn't Canada use this method? Do they still? How did/does it work for them?

>I trap strictly private property, so there's no "overlap" 
>with other trappers (or hunters).

Many drainages are public or owned by corps that allow access (developers, papermills, etc.). What do you recommend to those who trap such land? I would think they'd want to figure out ahead of time who might be planning to be out there. A club seems like a good way to get in touch with other local trappers. (I used to trap large farmlands where the owner gave open access as well. He didn't want to organize all the access and assumed everyone out there could work things out. We had some surprises. Some worked out fine but it would've been good to know ahead of time.)

>[ ] Contact your DNR or F&W for State Trapping 
>contact info, or simply do a browser search.

What about working with a local trap association chapter? I'd think they might have a good idea who's working where.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Can't give an answer about Canada, never trapped there. I know atleast part of Canada (if not all) still does. Matter of fact, I recently saw an ad posted where a trapper is looking to buy/lease another's line in BC I believe. To me, that says there's alot of trappers who can't/aren't trapping.

If you're trapping "public" land, then anyone else has just as much right to it as you do. Sorry, but that's just the bottom-line fact.

I would'nt share any information regarding my trapline with a stranger. Too many aint-nutjobs looking to get their paws on someones traps to destroy them. I'd hate to have to go to jail after catching one doing so......but I would :wink:

State Trapping Associations don't "map-out" trappers lines, nor would I share mine if they did, for the reasons I listed above. I'm sure many other trappers feel the same way, for the same reason. Traps are too costly to replace, and I just plain hate thieves. :sniper:

If I were given permission to trap a large farm, and found-out another trapper also had permission, and I didn't know him (or her), I might talk with the other trapper to feel-them out, but odds are I'd find another property.

Keep in mind, we're in a time when the nuts at PETA & HSUS are doing all sorts of underhanded ploys to cost us our sport. My thoughts are....if I don't know you, I don't trust you.

There's plenty of trapping land available, but you have to research & do the leg-work for it, as well as being well-prepared to answer any questions the landowner may ask of you. It (land) can be had....just depends on how bad you want it (and I'm talking legally).

Smitty


----------



## JeffOYB (Dec 18, 2006)

I was mostly wondering about the "dibs" type of situations. I used to trap open-access drainage ditches near here, then quit due to the disaster prices. Well, prices are up now and my kids are getting of age that I'd like to show them, etc., but I see (and hear about) a couple oldtimers trapping these ditches (and much of our other local waterways). So it made me wonder about the whole "who has the right" concept. I could possibly scout out some lines in fall and beat em to the ditches next season---throwing in lines right at the starting bell. If they were slow on the draw then it would be my turn, I guess. But that doesn't seem so right either. I suppose I should just talk with them and see what's what and how much of "my" old local turf they're covering.

I still think that local trapper groups could be helpful. If I get back into this, I'll check to see if there's one around here and see how much they know about what's going on. It may be a crowded area around here these days, for all I know. Several folks may be planning to trade off seasons, who knows. It pays to know as much as possible. The clubs are another knowledge resource.

I have a little land up north and while wandering the public land nearby I saw 3 nice traps in a creek in summertime---they were clearly "wash-outs" from the previous season. They were bunched up and wedged in snags and hard to see---except the summer flow had washed enough mud away to let me see a bit of metal. Well, I did a quick google, found the club for up there and emailed the prez and he replied that he knew whose those traps likely were and sure enough they were. I had bunched them up by a tile. The guy phoned me and ended up getting his traps back. So there's a good story about club knowledge of territory being a help.

So there's the official Canadian way and I suppose there's the unofficial club way, where you might let club officers who you trust know your general territory. As you got to know members you'd probably have an idea of each other's turf anyway. There are helpful ways we can be each other's eyes and ears. Not too specifically maybe, to keep trade secrets.


----------

